# Day care



## Saartje (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear members,

I really need some information about daycare.
I heard a lot about maids in Dubai... But how can i know
If i can trust them? Anyway i have à better feeling when
It comes to daycares! Can somebody please tell me what the charges for fulltime 
Daycare are? Is this affordable in Dubai?

Looking forward to your reactions... Thx

Regards,

Saartje


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

how can you know if you can trust them? 

thats a tough one. 

heres a horrible true story. Just happened last week. 

My husbands sister had a live in maid, would have been two years in May. She is married with a child back home and a Muslim. 

She got caught with nasty photos on a secret cell phone. Turns out she had been bringing the guy back to their home during the day, with the three year old boy she was supposed to be caring for to witness this. 

They put her on a plane the same day they found out. 

Sorry but I dont have any experience with day cares but I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Saartje (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. So i was afraid for these story's
but they do happen ...

Thats the reason i really want my child going
to daycare ...

Anyway any information would be helpfull!


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not sure about daycare services in Dubai, but I'm sending my daughter to one in Sharjah.

It costs 1100AED to 1:30PM, 1300 to 3:30PM & 1500 to 5:00PM.

There are lots of daycare phone numbers in UAE's Yellow pages website.

For the live in maid, you can't trust them except by time.

I had one who came in last june & she left a few days ago, why did she want to leave? she told us that she had headaches 

Anyway, a good work around is to subscribe to Etisalat's or Du's home monitoring service, they will fix you some camera or may be more on your request and you can access these cameras by visiting a URL that they will provide you with.

I don't have a clue about cost though.


----------

